# Brazo Mecanico Control Remoto



## Haks (Ene 18, 2011)

Hola mi idea es hacer un brazo mecanico pero a control remoto cuento con un control de un platillo volador que le quite a mi hermano, pero solo tiene un switch (1 señal que es mover el motor), mi idea es utilizar el mando con un pic16f88, para generar pulsos de diferentes frecuencias, y en el receptor en vez del motor poner un relevador, y con eso tener a la salida 1 y 0 segun su estado, y conectar de hay un pic16f628a, que decodifique la señal, tengo muy pocos conosimientos de programacion en pic´s, Explico como he ideado resolverlo.


Pic16f88 envio datos (seleccion desde el pc o mando fisico)- Activar sistema (Avisarle al pic que leea, 200ms onda inicio, 60ms espera, 3 bits de 40ms para seleccionar el motor 1-6, espera de 60ms entre cada bit, seleccion de giro, derecha 100ms bit alto, giro izquierda 100ms bit bajo, 60ms espera, seleccion de grados de giro, 8 bits (256) de contol, 50ms cada uno y 60 de espera(desde 1.8°- 360°) 200 pasos, espera 60ms, seleccion velocidad, 3 bits de seleccion entre 7 velocidades. 4000ms espera, si no resive nuevas instrucciones se apaga. Pic 16f628a decodifica todo, y empieza el sistema. en los 4000ms de espera no resive nada se apaga.

Espero que me ayuden, como ven mi proyecto, alguien que me ayude a programar. Sugerencias.


----------

